# What do you use your firearms for?



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

People use firearms for a variety of reasons.  Myself, I am simply a competition shooter.  How about the rest of you?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Primarily for SD purposes, but also for the sheer fun of throwing lead downrange.  And to keep those pesky groundhogs from making holes my horses might step in.

Jeff


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 11, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> People use firearms for a variety of reasons. Myself, I am simply a competition shooter. How about the rest of you?


 
Other:  I use them to fend off zombie attacks.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Having hallucinations since your accident?  just joking


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a CCW permit, so I do carry firearms for self defense.   I also enjoy target shooting (not competition based) as well as hunting.

- Ceicei


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 12, 2006)

Non-competitive target shooting only.  I don't have a carry license, and probably won't for a long while...


----------



## pstarr (Aug 12, 2006)

Self-defense, although it IS a lot of fun just to sling lead downrange, too.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 12, 2006)

Primarily duty use and self-defense, also recreation (plinking, killing soda cans, shooting clays, etc.), occasionally hunting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 12, 2006)

Personal protection for my family and myself!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## modarnis (Aug 12, 2006)

Personal Protection, competitive skeet shooting, and hunting


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 12, 2006)

Self Defense and IDPA/3 gun competition.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 14, 2006)

I voted other... Right now they are used for collecting dust!  :rofl:  I need to go to the range and burn some ammo, just been too hot.

Seriously though, hunting, protection, and fun!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 14, 2006)

Depends on the firearms. 

For my semiautomatic pistols (Glocks, Sig) and semiautomatic rifles (Bushmaster XM15, L1A1), personal defense first.  Target shooting  second.  Occasionally, I'll do some handgun hunting with the 10 mm, though.  

For my bolt action rifle (Remington 700), hunting first, target shooting second.  I really don't consider this a defensive weapon, unless my attacker is going to be firing at me from 500 yards.  

For my Remington 1100 and Remingtin 870 shotguns, personal defense comes first.  Both are stoked with full magazines of 12 gauge Federal Tactical 00 buckshot.  I'll occasionally do some skeet shooting with the 1100 (target loads), and some hunting with the 870 (slugs).  

Once in a while, I'll use a handgun, rifle, and shotgun in 3 gun competitions.


----------



## bydand (Aug 14, 2006)

I voted "other" because I fell into 3 of the choices.  I use my firearms for several different reasons.  Hunting, Self-defense (not the way most of you are thinking either), and target shooting (competitive only between friends now).    

Hunting is self-explinatory (sp?) and I use both long-gun and handgun.  What I am hunting will determin which weapon I use.  Personal favorite is a .270 Winchester that will drive tacks at silly distances.

Self-defense, also depends on the activity I am doing.  85% of the time it is a .44 Mag Ruger Super-Blackhawk in a shoulder holster, not for concelment, but to keep it out of the water while fishing.  The bears and Moose like the same rivers I do and after almost giving a rather large black bear a rectal exam with my fishing rod while coming around a bush in the water, I feel better with those 6 pounds hanging there.  Other 15% is either a .380 PPKs or a .357 stub nose Ruger Security-Six depending on what I am wearing.

Target Shooting?  Anything that pokes lead downrange and is accurate. Personal favorite for opening eyes is that 2 1/2" barreled Security-Six, that will put all 6 in the x at 20 yards, and all 6 at 9+ at 40 yards(probably do all X's if *I *were able to hold it steady) LOL.  Shoot, I'll even shoot my sons "Daisy Red-Rider" BB gun if it means time together and having fun at the gravel-pit.  (Yes, we still shoot at gravel-pits up here in Maine!)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 14, 2006)

I put down self defense and other.

One could say none of the above as well for me as I do not own a firearm. Although I have gone shooting and training with some friends. I buy the ammo for our target practice for the use of their firearm.


----------



## Drac (Aug 14, 2006)

On duty its my Sig P-220..I rarely carry off duty since they broke in my car and stole my Sig P-232..I'm sure my ex had something to do with it and since I don't wanna get a nastygram from the Mods I will refrain from calling her what I normally do...


----------

